# KA build help!!



## rockstar0989 (Jul 29, 2009)

I plan on putting 10.5:1 compression pistons in my Ka24de and building the top and bottom end. Can someone give me some ideas on parts? I wanna put some forged eagle rods, crower cams, new valve train. Also. Will i need to do anything like ecu tuning? Fuel management or anything of the sort since stock compression is 9.5:1. Thanks for the help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you plan to turbo-charge the motor, then you will need fuel management and ECU tuning since fuel mapping will need to be modified.

If you just want to keep the motor NA, fuel management should not be necessary; however the ECU may have to be re-tuned due to running wilder cams. Special forged rods are not needed unless you plan to run very high HP. The OEM rods are forged and very sturdy; they just need to be magnefluxed, maybe shot-peened and installed with ARP rod bolts.


----------



## rockstar0989 (Jul 29, 2009)

rogoman said:


> If you plan to turbo-charge the motor, then you will need fuel management and ECU tuning since fuel mapping will need to be modified.
> 
> If you just want to keep the motor NA, fuel management should not be necessary; however the ECU may have to be re-tuned due to running wilder cams. Special forged rods are not needed unless you plan to run very high HP. The OEM rods are forged and very sturdy; they just need to be magnefluxed, maybe shot-peened and installed with ARP rod bolts.


Cool thanx. I plan on running NOS not boost. so i do want forged internals. just wondering about the tuning. I also want water/methonal injection, but i dont know much about it except the fact that is raises octane.:wtf:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you plan to run high shots of nitrous, yes you'll need good forged custom rods and forged pistons. Don't go with 10.5 CR, just stay with 9.5 CR. Nitrous creates very high combustion pressures, so water injection is a good addition to control detonation.

Make sure you have a high output fuel pump. If the motor runs lean on fuel during nitrous injection, the motor will go up in a cloud of smoke.


----------



## rockstar0989 (Jul 29, 2009)

I already have 10.5 JE pistons and forged eagle rods. And a walbro fuel pump. i plan on building the motor then getting everything i need to run NOS. but, i also dont really know what i need to run a dry shot of nos


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You might consider running a wet system instead of a dry system. A wet system adds both nitrous and fuel in hopefully a correctly measured about for all rpms. A dry system just adds nitrous and lets the ECU do the mixing. The advantage to a wet system is you can go far above the fuel flow of the injectors when you add nitrous and you dont have to fiddle with the ecu programming and it's cheap. A correctly set up dry system can cost more, only works within the current injector flow (want more flow buy bigger injectors) and for best results the ECU should have a separate map for nitrous (basically pig rich).


----------

